# So what is your line with Amazon? How far are you willing to go for work.....



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been thinking. At some point, you/me/we have to decide if working for Amazon is worth it. Paying someone for blocks? Tapping all day for hours on end? No responses from the support team that makes any sense? What is your breaking point that will cause you to give up on flex and look for greener pastures?


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hambone said:


> I have been thinking. At some point, you/me/we have to decide if working for Amazon is worth it. Paying someone for blocks? Tapping all day for hours on end? No responses from the support team that makes any sense? What is your breaking point that will cause you to give up on flex and look for greener pastures?


It takes the whole day To make $80 with amazon! As soon I found other source of income won't waist my time with scamazon flex!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hambone said:


> Paying someone for blocks?


 Hell no.


> Tapping all day for hours on end?


 Hell no.


> No responses from the support team that makes any sense?


 Don't care.


> What is your breaking point that will cause you to give up on flex and look for greener pastures?


It's a gig, not a job. Once they start shafting drivers by squeezing more stops and cutting hours (pay) beyond what's "reasonable" (on my terms), I'll bow out.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm pretty much at my breaking point .. had to buy an Android just to be able to get blocks (because good luck getting anything on an iPhone when you're competing with everyone that has a bot), and it's only a matter of time that will no longer be successful.

i'm sure they'll recruit heavy for the holidays again this year and it will be dead coming into 2018 with even more drivers and hacks and I think a lot of the vets will fall off. personally, i'm planning on leaving Flex early next year.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hambone said:


> I have been thinking. At some point, you/me/we have to decide if working for Amazon is worth it. Paying someone for blocks? Tapping all day for hours on end? No responses from the support team that makes any sense? What is your breaking point that will cause you to give up on flex and look for greener pastures?


If your job is a gig your life will be a gig!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> If your job is a gig your life will be a gig!


That's the first sensible post I've seen from you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wisdom is to use this gig to make yourself more money in preparation of doing something better.

Some people drive for Amazon with no future. I imagine the job will only get more demanding with less pay. Anyone who is still doing it in 5 years I feel bad for you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd love to have Flex available for another 12 months, it's speeding up my debt payoff schedule a surprising amount and I'd be done by then. With my regular job I can't really schedule formal employment in the evenings or weekends, so the gig works for me.

But if it ends, it's just adding a few months to the schedule, and so be it.



Shangsta said:


> Some people drive for Amazon with no future. I imagine the job will only get more demanding with less pay. Anyone who is still doing it in 5 years I feel bad for you.


In 5 years it will be all drones, delivering in the dark of night probably. Or 24x7, knowing Amazon. 

But I get what you mean -- a scary amount of people are broke and desperate enough to make some really bad decisions, like hitching their wagon to the Uber or Flex horse.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> it's speeding up my debt payoff schedule a surprising amount


It really is amazing what a difference a few hundred extra bucks can make. But it is sad that we have to jump through hoops.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Wisdom is to use this gig to make yourself more money in preparation of doing something better.
> 
> Some people drive for Amazon with no future. I imagine the job will only get more demanding with less pay. Anyone who is still doing it in 5 years I feel bad for you.


I don't know about Prime but there's no future in Flex logistics. If you're planning to be a courier for a very long time, your best bet is to work for UPS. But being a courier is physically demanding. I don't know how some of the UPS, FexEx, USPS drivers, etc... do this for decades rain or shine. I give props to them...

Personally I couldn't do this full time.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> It really is amazing what a difference a few hundred extra bucks can make. But it is sad that we have to jump through hoops.


For me this is penance for being stupid in my younger days. I deserve it.


----------

